# Any longhunters in here?



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Or just hardcores who stay out until you fill the freezer?
I have to admit, I've never HAD to take an extended hunt and I normally take enough junk for an army, not to mention a bunch of buddies,this may change soon.what should I put in a pack for a week plus trip into the brush of the Southeastern US?I will be on foot.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Shelter, fire, and food are the basics. On the long trips I have usually gone in by boat or plane so the weight was less of a problem. I made a couple two week trips packing in when I was young. That meant dehydrated food just for the weight. I learned the hard way not to count on being able to hunt for my meals, take plenty of food. I have been unable to hunt or return home because of weather. I had my glasses go overboard about two days out of town and the only way I could see was with the binoculars. If there is something you need take a spare.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Good first aid kit. No less then two good space type blankets. Two good knives (more ifin ya got space). Emergency rations. A good wool blanket. Rope. Hatchet. 8X10 tarp an tarp clips. Plus yer basics.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Magus said:


> Or just hardcores who stay out until you fill the freezer?
> I have to admit, I've never HAD to take an extended hunt and I normally take enough junk for an army, not to mention a bunch of buddies,this may change soon.what should I put in a pack for a week plus trip into the brush of the Southeastern US?I will be on foot.


I like to day-hunt ... go out just before first light, pull the trigger, go home, hang the beast for a week and the butcher it in my kitchen - preparing it for stews, BBQ and other such tender-vittles ...


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm planning on staying out until I tag something.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

One thin I fergot. Get ya one a them nylon shower curtains, somethin like them ones in a motel. Make a good ground cloth. Ifin yer lucky ya might stop by a motel an see ifin ya could get one from the head house keeper. They get stained er sumtin an they toss em out.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> I like to day-hunt ... go out just before first light, pull the trigger, go home, hang the beast for a week and the butcher it in my kitchen - preparing it for stews, BBQ and other such tender-vittles ...


:melikey:

I'm a day-hunt kind of person ...


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Around here if we go anywhere for a long hunt it is further up north (more moose tags etc.) and it is in the fall. So a bit different from the southeastern U.S I really like it if you can take a variety of game like upland game birds for instance, even fishing a bit is pretty awesome.
Kind of like the Ultimate camping trip imo, a REAL experience of nature if done properly. 
Of course if it is a bunch of guys with beer it can be a bit less enlightening


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm expecting to HAVE to hunt for food by fall,wonder if I should encourage dandelions in my yard?


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

Magus said:


> I'm expecting to HAVE to hunt for food by fall,wonder if I should encourage dandelions in my yard?


That does *NOT* sound good bubba....!

I won't ask here, but I hope everything's OK.

As for long hunting... Here in New Hampshire there aren't many who do it. Whitetail season is in November and things can get a tad unpleasant.

I've been known to sleep on the ground for a few nights during a hunt. A good sleeping bag (7lb down/poly), a couple 10' tarps (dark in color), one for a ground cloth and one for a cover, *TWO* sets of long-johns (even in cold weather, after two days of humpin' in the NH woods, the change of clothes is literally a breath of fresh air), 2 canteens of water and water purification tabs (no shortage of water up here, just an abundance of crap in it), small mess kit (make sure you can boil three or four cups of water in it). I also bring a 9-cup coffee peculator and a container of coffee. (you can boil water in that too). Some kind of stove that will actually boil water... the PEAKs are nice, sterno stoves are fairly easy to use, but I only use them to warm things up. It takes most of the trip to boil water on a 15 degree morning. Canned beef ravioli, beef stew, hot chocolate mix.....

You know..... the normal stuff.....

It's REALLY subjective..... I don't think you'll be facing any sudden snow-storms and I doubt you'll be needing the long-underwear in the S.E....

What kind of terrain and what will you be hunting?


----------



## Jaspar (Feb 3, 2010)

Not much of a hunter. Will hunt turkey and whitetail occasionally. More of a fisherman. We got to northern manitoba every other summer and camp for 6 days. Best walleye and pike fishing you could imagine. Walleyes aren't huge, but our group brings our limit to shore every morning. Same with northern at night. 

We sleep on cots in 2 man tents.. we catch our meat, obviously. We have two coolers full of fruits, eggs and veggies. We also bring a few boxes of canned food, just incase. We bring our drinking water (and beer:sssh, but boil lake water for dishes and hand/face washing. If we are lucky, we will find wild blueberries near our campsite. 

The main issues are cold, skeeters and black flies. Long underwear and heavy duty sleeping bags are needed at night. Can get down into the 20's in July, even if it was over 90 that afternoon. We have a fire going constantly (smoking stove). Even that won't keep the bugs off of you. Coils and deet are a must. Even with all of that, we are covered with bites. 

Being up there always reminds me of how tough it would be to live that way on a long term basis. We love it, but we can't wait to get back home after the 5th day or so. I guess if we had to live that way we would adapt, but man, it will be tough.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't like to go any farther north of here in Canada until the fall, summer in the north is for the bugs.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Outpost said:


> That does *NOT* sound good bubba....!
> 
> I won't ask here, but I hope everything's OK.
> 
> ...


I'm expecting the SSI and disability to be cut off by then or at least severely cut back.Lord bombo can take that phone he owes me and turn it into rice and beans,or shove it up his________

Hill country.mostly after squirrel and deer,but I'll cook what I can get.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

Magus said:


> I'm expecting the SSI and disability to be cut off by then or at least severely cut back.Lord bombo can take that phone he owes me and turn it into rice and beans,or shove it up his________


And the worst part is that those departments and funds will be getting more money this year than they did last year. The fuhrer has authored that lie, his minions adopted it, and now they're all engaged in perpetrating the lie by laying off people without necessity and *withholding* funds to make it look like they don't have enough.....



Magus said:


> Hill country.mostly after squirrel and deer,but I'll cook what I can get.


At the risk of sounding a little presumptuous, it sounds like it could actually be fun! My biggest quandary would be which guns to bring (yup.... plural intentional).

On foot and alone means ultra-light shelter and cooking. (If you eat nothing but M.R.E.s for a week, without a *lot* of hydration, you may ultimately find yourself passing *dust*!)

On foot with a party means you can split things up. I've been with a party of 6 and divvied up a crap load of cookware, grub, clothes, ammo, and a decent sized cabin tent.

One of the "techniques", if you will, that I used to use when I was playing around down in the Shenandoahs, was a sturdy string hammock that I could wad-up and put in a pocket on my pack, and a decent tarp, a wool blanket, a sleeping bag, and some cordage. Essentially I was making a poor-mans jungle hammock. It wasn't bug-proof by any means, but it got me through a couple surprise thunderstorms, and it was comfortable as hell! Just remember to put the appropriately-folded wool blanket in the hammock first, and then your sleeping bag on top of that. You'd be amazed at how much heat you'll lose through your back when your elevated like that.

Don't forget a *couple sets* of footwear. You'll want something lighter and more comfortable in the evening to have on while your normal stuff is evaporating the sweat built up inside them. Maybe even an extra pair of walking boots.

Think of your 72-hour bugout kit, add some food (that you actually *want* to eat), and other things to make yourself *comfortable*.

At the point in life I've reached, I'm no longer interested in seeing what I can endure. I'm interested in seeing how comfortable I can make myself. I usually quit adding stuff just about the time it starts to look like I'll need a travois to move it....

God Bless.
I hope things turn out well for you, on *all* fronts!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Good plan.I hunt solo though.fair amount of small game out my back door.trouble is, the neighbors know that too.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Magus I wish you the best of luck. Something tells me the wildlife officials are going to be thick as flees this year so be careful you don't look to scary when your out, (Yeah I know, its you we are talking about LOL). If your looking for some historical info check out Mark A Bakers books, http://www.amazon.com/Pilgrims-Jour...8&qid=1362787814&sr=8-1&keywords=Mark+A+Baker We used a lot of his stuff when I worked in the fox fire program. We lived in a Teepee for 6 weeks, although it was summer and thus nothing was in season. From what Ive read of your post you already know this but never underestimate the value of fresh dry socks, Ive hiked in Appalachia, the Andes, the Amazon, and the desert and man I love new socks. Buy a new 6 pack and pop them in your bag. Just my $.02


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

Magus said:


> Good plan.I hunt solo though.fair amount of small game out my back door.trouble is, the neighbors know that too.


What do you think *suppressors* are for? :eyebulge:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Shhhhh!
bad word!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Toss a spool a tarred bank line in yer bag, my but that stuff do come in handy!


----------

